# Got caught 'talking' to a cat - funny



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thought I'd share a somewhat embrassing yet funny story.

I was visiting a friend in the outskirts of the city where the houses there usually have their own private gardens. As I was wlaking along the street my friend lives on I noticed a gorgeous all black kitty staring at me from one of the gardens.

He was was on the inside of the window, perching there, watching the world go by as cats tend to do. Being such a beauty I got close enough to start blinking at him, and he reciprocated. 

So there I was for about 2 whole minutes exchanging greetings with him wihout noticing that the house's human resident, a sweet old lady, was standing to the side of me watching and smiling!

I must of blushed because she laughed and said not to worry and that it was so sweet that a grown man would do this! 

Anyway, she told me her handsome man is called Bagheera, named after the black leopard rom the Jungle Book and he was 4 years old. She also said that I'm free to continue conversing with him for as long as I want and Bagheera is interested!:worship


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

That is soooooo sweet and funny!!!!! I can only imagine knowing how lost I get in the eye blinks lol... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is so sweet! Yes, I find it adorable when I see a grown man talking to a kitty sweetly like that. My hubby does that too, and he has no shame about it, although he used to get embarrassed. He went from not really liking cats to being "the cat whisperer" who can coax extremely shy and even fearful cats out of the woods and right into his lap....true story


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, that is funny because I think most of us can relate.  I know that I've certainly been overheard talking to random kitties in other people's driveways. I have a lot of respect for people, but especially men, who can put aside social pressures to show their compassion for animals.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

I should add that I probably was making a few 'kissy' noises as well as I tend to do that with my own cats.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

That is so hilarious and very cute! That black cat must be very handsome, and very affectionate.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

He was really stunning. A short-haired shiny glistening coat, and lovely yellow eyes. Absolutely majestic. I can imagine he's a real cuddle-bug.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww sooo sweet  I would have loved to be there and see that.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, been there.

Reminds me of a story though. My former cat, Simon (RIP), was a talker. If you said anything to him, he rushed to enjoin the conversation.

In those days, I was gone from home a long time during the day because after work I had 4 hour dialysis treatments, so there would be 14 hour stretches where Simon would be home alone. One evening, I got home from work and Simon was talking in his conversational voice. I thought "hmm, who's he talking to?" I went out to the atrium and outside was a man from my building staring through the window and just quietly conversing with Simon. The man's name was Clayton, a retired attorney, nature activist, and golf enthusiast. He enjoyed practicing his golf swing with wiffle balls on our East lawn, which was outside my window. So about every day, even in cold weather, Simon could count on Clayton walking over to the window to chat him up. They became fast friends. I lost Simon in 2009, then about 8 months later Clayton passed away also. But through much of Simon's last two years, he enjoyed the company of a gentle sweet man standing outside his window, golf club in hand, carrying on a perfectly normal conversation.

Clayton


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

That's such a sweet story NebraskaCat and I have something more to share, I too am a lawyer. 8)

I guess there must be something about the profession.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I verbally talk to Cats and dogs all the time, didn't kn ow about blinking. It drives m y friend nuts. 
One time when I was walking with her she mentioned how cute the baby was. I of c ourse saw the baby, but I was t hinking bout the cats, so I said yes they both are. Then I realized she was talking bout the baby. We all had a good laugh bout that.
I'll have to start blinking at them


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cat lovers come in all shapes and sizes don't we! Lawyers, military retirees (me) and all sorts of walks of life. I LOVE talking to cats. There are not many occasions I get to do so outside of the house, but when I do I usually start with the cutsey baby voice talk and progress from there depending on reaction.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I not only talk to cats, I talk to all the animals. Last week, at about 0400 hrs I had put out some corn for the deer and was out front by the road (BTW, I live out in the middle of nowhere) putting out seed in the bird feeders and on the ground for the squirrels. Missy the deer, one of the locals that knows me, came up to me looking for a treat of sunflower seeds. She was about 10 feet away from me when the newspaper delivery guy came down the road. Before he got close enough to spook Missy, he saw us standing there together. 

I picked up the paper through the window of his truck and he was flabbergasted. He said he sees deer in the road all the time in my neighborhood, but has never seen anyone just standing so close to one. I told him she was one of the regulars who grew up in my woods.

I provide them heated water pails in the Winter along with some corn.

I just like animals.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Goldtanker, You're an early riser! 
(0400 hrs.)
Where I lived at one time, I was pretty much surrounded by BLM land! I loved hiking all over and would often go on full moon hikes, I could sit on the edge of the rimrock and look down on the whole reservoir.
I also made friends with the deer that would come thru, there was the buck club and the doe club! I got where I could tell them all apart, different little perks and quirks...
There was a doe who loved to share a cantaloupe with me and a buck who always wanted to share grapes!!
I never tried to make pets out of any of them...I just treasured the trust that was
showen by them.
I miss those days...


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I talk to cats all the time, One time i spent like 20 mins talking to a nice gray and white cat. He was cute. His human was doing some gardening nice older woman. She gave me some apple pie and milk and i got to meet her other cats. Very cute!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

threecatguy said:


> I talk to cats all the time, One time i spent like 20 mins talking to a nice gray and white cat. He was cute. His human was doing some gardening nice older woman. She gave me some apple pie and milk and i got to meet her other cats. Very cute!


Must have made you feel all warm & fuzzy inside doing that! I know I'd feel that way!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Talking about man and cats. This happened more than 2years ago before ET came on board. Hubby was waiting for me at the garden near home while I feed the strays, sitting on a bench reading the papers when something jumped onto his lap - it was a tabby stray kitten. She sat on his lap for more than 20mins or so until I came and fed her and all passers-by who saw this, asked if that was his kitten. That was the 1st time we saw this kitty.

Today, kitty has grown up. Once in a while, when hubby exercises at the court near the garden and if kitty is around, sees hubby, she will rub him up, then stay seated at his feet while hubby continued with his exercise. It was quite a sight, having a kitty sitting at his feet while he go about his exercise. Hubby thought it quite unusual cos I am not her regular feeder (_there are already 3 regular feeders there_) and he has never once fed her, but somehow she will seek him out.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

Such wonderful heart-warming stories


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Just happened to notice "Missy" (the deer I talk to) at the end of the driveway. Took this photo sitting behind the computer on the second floor of the house, just to the left of the monitor.


----------

